# scooter problem in France



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The electric start has packed up on our Peugeot speedfight 2 100cc in Jura, France.

It's not a biggie yet as it has a kick start but the kick starts are notoriously fickle and when we had a similar problem a couple of years ago it eventually broke but this wasn't probably helped by the fact that the auto choke went at the same time and I was kicking it over and over until it broke (10 miles from the van).

There is power in the battery I reckon as the horn and other stuff work, when you press the starter the oil light comes on as normal but not even a click of anything.

My thoughts were to just leave it until we get home late September but if the kick start goes and we are miles from the van it's really going to spoil my afternoon!

Just wondered it any of you bikers might have any quick fix suggestions that even I could have a to at.

The issue with going to a bike shop is the 100cc speedfight was never popular in France despite it being a Peugeot and last time when we needed a drive belt in 2009 despite visiting 7 bike shops I had to have one shipped from the uk!

Cheers
BD


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not an expert at all, but Mr Google found this for me;

http://www.scootershack.co.uk/threads/peugeot-starting-problem-electics-silly-oil-light.15806/

some useful ideas there (I think)

Dave

PS I will keep looking


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave

On a really bad connection on the phone only so can't really google so appreciate that.

Checked all the suggestions in the thread and brake light is working and it does click so its probably a knackered starter motor. I guess it could be the battery although there is power in it.

I'll whip it out tomorrow and check the voltage and maybe give it a jump from the van (could be asking for trouble)

They do seem to go through batteries quite quickly but that one was new last year.

Thanks again


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had a lot of problems with starting my bike until I found out the battery was at fault. It was okay when new but soon would not start the bike if it did not catch straight away. Fitted a heavy duty battery all okay after that.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. Usually when the battery is on its way out it still turns over and gets slower and slower. This went from being fine to not working at all in the space of five minutes so I suspect its not the battery but won't rule it out yet


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

This is from when I had a motorbike in 1958. I accept that this info may be utterly useless, but here it is anyway. Put it in second gear. Hold the clutch handle in. Run with the bike and when you reach a decent speed let the clutch out. This will turn and hopefully start the engine. De-clutch quickly. Put bike in neutral. Ride when ready.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

One of those cheap portable battery jump start thingys are a handy thing to have at home, bought one about 10 years ago, numerous uses and can still start a nearly flat car with it. You could have just connected it and then you would know if you had battery trouble or not. The little battery in your scooter will be less than £20 so carry a spare on holiday.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, just realised you were already were already on holiday -- envious , we had to cancel ours.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah - practice your bump starts and you will never be stuck.

BTW - how hard were you kicking it to break the kickstarter???

You only need to turn the engine over - not kick it into next week

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Does jumps starting work on an automatic scooter? I didn't think it did.

My advice wwould be, if the horn still works, keep pressing it until help comes along.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think Barry's scooter is a twist and go,Peugeot 100?.
If it is you most certainly can't bump start it guys as most twist and go's have a CVT belt drive. :werecomingforyou: 
Optimate or similar may bring it back to life temporarily but as said scooter batteries are cheap as chips if that's the problem.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone but yes it's an automatic so bump starting will be a challenge! 

The reason the kick start broke before was two winters ago the auto choke went while away and it took 20 minutes of kicking to get it going. I've had a manual choke put on since so it starts ok but they are not that robust.

Will check out the battery today.

I'm thinking I should have renewed my breakdown cover an all!


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

So if there's not even a click when you press the starter then this could be as simple as a wire off to the starter. No reason why if should come off but they do. Probably difficult to get at but easily fixed if its that. 

Back in the bad old days of running cars ready for the scrappy, I had a few with sticky starters. The answer then was to rattle it with an hammer to shock them free, used to work and very satisfying  Having said that, I would have expected to hear the solanoid clicking. Worth a try tho.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

There is a click when you hit the start button.

Battery reads 12.8 vaults and I've even tried connected it via jump leads to the van and no different.

Must be the starter motor. No idea where that is and that's about as far as my mechanical abilities go.

As I can't really google right now I can't do much else. 

We will be in Lon's le Saunier in Jura in a day or two. Probably the only place around here where we might get on fitted but I suspect unless its a generic starter motor it the same as the speedfight 50cc they won't have one and getting one will be a pain in the neck.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Barry,

As a man who gave me such good advice leading to the addition of a scooter to our motorhome experience, you deserve help .

The starter motor is located on the wheel side of the variator casing. 2 bolts and 5 mins to get it off. According to Yahoo answers, anyway.

E-bay research tells me that the starter for the 50 and the 100 are NOT the same. New ones for the 100 listed for £25 - very well used ones for £20. Gotta love e-bay for optimists.

Good luck!

Regards,
John


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Wondered how long it would take before you broke something. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks John I very much appreciate that. It's taken me ten minutes to open the thread on my phone!

If they are not the same nobody will have one in stock and the French have a habit if spending ages looking at it then telling you they don't have one but still charging for looking.

If I can figure out how to ask for a new starter motor in French i might give it a go.

Mm. It wouldn't be a hank the tank adventure without something breaking! 

It is a big advantage having gears though as not only can you bump start but they also slow you down when your brakes fail as ours did in the Dolomites last summer! 

Mrs d abandoned the bike in disgust and walked back down!  coward!


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Barry,demarreur is starter motor,for the starter button you need ,bouton de demarrage.
Hope this helps.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks for the translation. Moving on tomorrow but inf course it's a Monday and all the bike shops will probably be closed.

It's not like its not working though. Thanks for all the help once again


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

The relay that operates the starter motor solenoid is fed from the brake lever 
ie brake on (either or both) and power is fed to the the starter relay and the starter solenoid operates when you press the start switch. 
You can check if this is the problem by shorting across the starter solenoid terminals with a screw driver. 
Contacts at the brake lever are often a problem 
let us know how you get on 
I have the Haynes scooter manual on my lap 
Good luck!!


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Roger,I remember this now from when in the UK my Dylan was getting close to MOT time and the right brake lever being pulled in would not allow a start as it normally did!!Pulling in left one and she fired fine so was clearly the switch,waited till MOT time and told them,before test,they changed it out and has been fine ever since.
No question memory fades as the years go on,well done.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks but there is a definate click when you hold on the brake (as you do) and press the stater button. I'm not sure I'm up for taking stuff to bits while it works off the kick start. I imagine its like you say though. Either a connection or IMO the stater motor


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

If the starter solenoid is clicking then it could be debris stopping the contact coming in fully on the solenoid contacts. 

Just had a look at some pics, its a simple relay with direct feed to starter. Relay is not repairable :-(

You could supply a direct feed to the starter from the battery. It will spark a little but you will know then if the starter is faulty as it will turn if the relay is at fault. 

Safer way would be to use a multi meter to test the relay out put, if that shows 12v when the button is operated then you know 12v is going to the starter. Test the terminal at the starter with the cable disconnected that should show 12v when button is operated. You then know you have an operating circuit to the motor.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking a picture of the wiring loom. If you follow the wire from the starter there is a connector block, check that for corrosion or poor/no connection


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Some good suggestions. Am i brave enough to start taking it to bits? 

It's a right pain to dismantle. Designed to be worked on by elfs I think!

I'm sure I read though that if it clicks it isn't the relay. I have a multi meter so in theory I should be able to test it.

Cheers
Bd


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> It's a right pain to dismantle. Designed to be worked on by elfs I think! Bd


Where's 747 when you need him most!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry just because the relay clicks does not necessarily mean that it is working correctly, simply that the electromagnetic function is working OK and moving the shuttle. The contact bridge may not be making contact properly, as previously suggested use your multimeter to check if you have 12volts on the delivery side of relay when the starter button is pressed. 
It's not unusual for starter relays to fail in that manner, especially small ones.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks. I'm not entirely sure where to start to be honest. I'm a bit hesitant to start dismantling stuff partly as its so flipping hot and mainly as right now I have a working bike on the kick start. I might make it worse. 

I still haven't got a proper Internet connection as I would start looking for bike shops in Lon's le Saunier. It might be useful if someone who has time could see if there any bike dealers there. Peugeot would be good but not essential.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Barry,

BURDIN PHILIPPE
24, RUE D'ALSACE 
LOUHANS 71500 
Tel. : 0385752048

Looks like the nearest Peugeot two wheel dealer.


Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Barry,

Or these look a bit bigger - just up the A39 and off to the right.

CYCLES BUBBLE
COMMERCIAL AREA 
CHOISEY 39100 
Tel. : 0384721925 
Fax: 0384827097

email [email protected]

If you need directions etc, just ask 

Regards,
John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

Don't know if this will help.

*Moustic'Motos*
Zac in Bercaille 180 Dr. Charles Sauria 
39000 Lons le Saunier

Kawasaki - Kymco - MBK - Derbi. Motorcycles, Quads, Scooter. Sale, Repair, New, Occasion. All Brands.

********************************************************

Club 14 Cabinet Ardiet Agent + details

Activity: agents, dealers of motorcycles,

346 r Looking 
39000 Lons le Saunier

********************************************************

*Cycles Muzic*

Activity: sale and repair of motorcycles, scooters

316 r Looking 
39000 LONS LE SAUNIER

03 84 24 50 62 
Mobile: 06 08 61 18 19

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That's super helpful chaps thanks very much indeed.

I can just about get on Mobile mhf on the phone but its almost unusable.

Will let you know how we get on

Cheers
Bd


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Only one of the bike the places was open when we looked and they didnt even have time to look at it and said if it needed a starter it would take a week, maybe more! This is what I suspected would happen.

Ive just left it for now. Maybe if we come across a bigger Peugeot dealer (doubtful on our itinery) Ill try again.

Strangely yesterday it suddenly started off the button. Then it kind of did a wheezy cough and then just a click. This happened a couple of times.

What I have done is taken out some breakdown cover with Swinton which is free for the first 3 months anyway then £5.99 a month. Only 31 days single trip cover though.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

